
CISPA passes in the House of Representatives - sinak
http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-valley/technology/294771-house-votes-to-let-companies-government-share-info-on-cyber-threats
======
kunai
I don't really know what to say at this point. The bill had a few good
aspects, a few bad aspects, but it generally seemed like an overwrought an
unnecessary annoyance rather than a "protection of rights" bill like Rogers
likes to put it.

We may simply have to wait and see.

------
lobster_johnson
More active thread here: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5572017>

------
Splendor
And of course the rep I can't stand from my state is the only one who voted
nay. Curse you, nuanced political reality!

------
jMyles
I can't seem to find a roll call yet. Anybody have a link?

~~~
kunai
This might be more readable than the others:

<http://www.govtrack.us/congress/votes/113-2013/h117>

~~~
fiblye
My representative voted against it. Unfortunately, I know my senator is in
favor of it.

